# Dickinson War Memorial Benefit Tournament



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Hey folks if you are interested in fishing a great tournament for a great cause take a look at this post up on the main board for more information.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/sh...d.php?t=227796

The tournament is going to be held on Sept. 19th so there is still plenty of time to sign-up, there are some really great prizes offered.

Thanks
Derek


----------



## V-Bottom (Jun 16, 2007)

Some good fishin' will take place in Sept. I urge all who can, to participate in this one. Even if U can't be a $500 SPONSOR, ur entry fee will be an inportant part of an amt. collected to build this great War Memorial. U and urs will be a FOREVER part of Dickinson's history. 
Hope to visit w/ U all and may u bring us some fish to weigh!! Semper Fi The Coastal Bend Weigh Team...since 1999 [email protected]


----------



## bountyhunter (Jul 6, 2005)

Thanks Ed, we really do appreciate the donation of your services for this event. This is truely a great project of a very fine young man. Thanks to you and all our supporters!!!!!!!!

Derek


----------

